# Anyone ever hooked up a gas dryer before?



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it better left to a professional? It seems pretty easy. The only thing I am nervous about is relighting things like my furnace, waterheater, and fireplace because I have to shut the valves to do it. My laundry room is already plumbed for it. I think I just have to turn off the gas and hook up the proper fitting to the pipe in the wall and then to the fitting that came with the dryer. I would appreciate any experience that anyone has in this area.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Augusta said:


> Is it better left to a professional? It seems pretty easy. The only thing I am nervous about is relighting things like my furnace, waterheater, and fireplace because I have to shut the valves to do it. My laundry room is already plumbed for it. I think I just have to turn off the gas and hook up the proper fitting to the pipe in the wall and then to the fitting that came with the dryer. I would appreciate any experience that anyone has in this area.



First off, check with your local code. Many codes require certain pressure tests and inspection. Also, the type of fittings and pipe might be regulated as well. Your best bet is to inquire locally, through a contractor or dealer you may know--better yet, just ask the appropriate building inspector, about how it should be done.

I've done gas installations many times, but I'm not inclined to give you more than this basic advice, except for one thing: don't look for leaks with a match!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 10, 2008)

In Lynnwood you can check with these guys:

Permit Center

You may not need an inspection. 

BTW, I noticed that your building code does not require a permit to build an oil derrick. What a town!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 10, 2008)

Augusta said:


> Is it better left to a professional? It seems pretty easy. The only thing I am nervous about is relighting things like my furnace, waterheater, and fireplace because I have to shut the valves to do it. My laundry room is already plumbed for it. I think I just have to turn off the gas and hook up the proper fitting to the pipe in the wall and then to the fitting that came with the dryer. I would appreciate any experience that anyone has in this area.



I don't know anything about Washington state law (I left while still under 21) but doing the work is easy-peasy, especially if it's already plumbed. All you need is the appropriate connector (that will come with the dryer) and you should be golden. Teflon tape for the connections is a good idea - but other than that there *should* be nothing else you need to buy. We bought our gas dryer while we were still in New York, and then moved it from there to our rental house here, and then finally to our home where we now live. Every installation was a piece of cake (even the first).


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2008)

I was given the dryer from a friend and when we unhooked it I noticed her fitting in the wall was smaller than the one I have in my wall. Mine was done when it was built and it is a 1 1/2" hole with the glued in plastic shield that you have to punch through. I didn't see fittings that size at the hardware store. It just occurred to me that I can probably get info out of someone at the appliance parts center and the parts I need. 

Vic, when I talked to the gas company they said that I could do it myself and that people do but they encouraged me to go to one of their preferred contractor people. I am just a little nervous about lighting pilot lights.  I don't want to blow up the neighborhood. Thanks for the warning about matches but I was already worried about that part. 

Todd, that was my thinking. The instructions I found online make is seem just as easy as you say. I have done quite a bit of tinkering with various appliances and this seems pretty easy if I just use the hose that came with the dryer. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 10, 2008)

Augusta said:


> I was given the dryer from a friend and when we unhooked it I noticed her fitting in the wall was smaller than the one I have in my wall. Mine was done when it was built and it is a 1 1/2" hole with the glued in plastic shield that you have to punch through. I didn't see fittings that size at the hardware store. It just occurred to me that I can probably get info out of someone at the appliance parts center and the parts I need.
> 
> Vic, when I talked to the gas company they said that I could do it myself and that people do but they encouraged me to go to one of their preferred contractor people. I am just a little nervous about lighting pilot lights.  I don't want to blow up the neighborhood. Thanks for the warning about matches but I was already worried about that part.
> 
> Todd, that was my thinking. The instructions I found online make is seem just as easy as you say. I have done quite a bit of tinkering with various appliances and this seems pretty easy if I just use the hose that came with the dryer. Thanks for your comments.


Be sure the dryer is properly vented. You don't want CO pumping into the house. I prefer a brush-on paste thread sealant over teflon tape, and some localities require it. If there is a shut-off valve present at the connection for the dryer, you shouldn't have to bother with shutting off the rest of the house or re-lighting pilots. Most appliances manufactured in the last 15-20 years use ignitors rather than pilots anyway.

Another thing is to make sure the dryer is set up for the type of gas you have - natural or propane. It can be converted if not, but you'd need to determine the appropriate orifice size and replace it (sometimes they'll come taped inside the dryer cabinet), and you'd need to adjust the air mixture at the burners.

The 1 1/2" hole is a bit confusing. Are you sure that's not a PVC drain pipe or something? 1 1/2" is pretty large for gas supply.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2008)

Brad, I called the gas company and described the hole and they also looked at my residence in the computer since we have a gas furnace and water heater, and they said that it was a capped off gas outlet. I already have a drain pipe for the washer being used. 

I have to break that plastic barrier at some point before I attatch the fitting so I will have to turn off the gas. I was wondering about the plastic pipe, I thought they used metal pipe for gas. The pipe going into the ceiling from the main ones is metal so I don't know if they just capped it with plastic or what. I am going to call the gas company again.


----------



## TimV (Jul 10, 2008)

Gas fittings and water fittings use the same sizes and types of threads. If it's a plastic fitting, and a pro did it, it's a water pipe (unless it's thick and yellow). If the homeowner did it, it could be, but before opening it make sure you know how to turn off the water to your house. PM me for my phone number if you want.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 11, 2008)

TimV said:


> Gas fittings and water fittings use the same sizes and types of threads. If it's a plastic fitting, and a pro did it, it's a water pipe (unless it's thick and yellow). If the homeowner did it, it could be, but before opening it make sure you know how to turn off the water to your house. PM me for my phone number if you want.



Right. The plastic pipe must be a water line. I've never heard of anyone using plastic for gas supply in houses.

In Snohomish County, I'm pretty sure the gas supply should either be a black iron pipe or possibly copper. It would either be capped off or have a shut off valve near the end. 

You might try taking a picture of it and showing it to the appliance guys. (Or if you want a bunch of opinions, post it here!)

Edit: I missed the part about calling the gas co. again. Good idea.


----------

